# Briggs & Stratton 3HP



## IzzyPop (Nov 2, 2013)

Hello, i need yalls help. I have a older mcclane reel mower with a 1987 B&S 3HP, model 80202 that just stopped working one day while i was mowing. It is a no or low spark issue. It is a magnetron setup and i have tried a new one and a used one all with the kill switch disconnected. I cleaned the magnets, made sure the switch was in the run position (with i don't think matters if i have the kill switch disconnected), gapped the coil using a business card, and i still can't get spark. I created a tool to use with my drill to turn the motor over without having to use the pull cord. I may have seen some spark or low spark at very few times while turning over the engine over the many different times in trying to fix it. 

I tested the spark with 2 diff testers and grounding/holding the plug to the engine bolt and nothing ....

any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi and welcome to TSF

Go to make sure you are turning it over 250-300 RPM first.

Did you try a brand new plug ?

BG


----------



## IzzyPop (Nov 2, 2013)

Hey BG, yes I'm using a drill to turn the motor over, it's on the slow speed, but that rpm is in the 400 range. And yes bought another new plug today. Note I have only used a spark tester with the plugs and haven't installed in Motor since I'm just visually looking for spark.


----------



## k2skier (Sep 30, 2008)

350 rpm's is the minimum, but 500-600 will perform better.

Put a medium sized sized screwdriver on the flywheel magnet at about a 15 degree angle, if it holds the screwdriver, the flywheel magnets are ok.

Put the shroud back on and pull it with the rope to test properly.

Magnetron coils are usually a go no-go coil, if they spark, they'll work. Color means nothing, they should jump 3/16 inch open air gap.

I would look at gas or compression.

Reassemble and give it a shot of starting fluid with the air filter removed, if it runs and dies, it's fuel not spark.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Does sit have a condenser?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

An engine that age does not use points and condenser.

BG


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Good, I had to ask cause I haven't had one that old since 89


----------

